# The World Is Our Free Oysters....



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

...Today We Shuck Them All!!!

Gilligan's Tiki Bar behind the Hampton on Pensacola Beach!

Shucking is from 3pm til we run out....

We've got beautiful weather, great drinks, & a new Cornhole game to play!

Leo & Stephanie are bringing the grill too...

Hope to see everyone there from the Gilligan's Crew: Kyra, Jeremy, & Logan!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like a great evening to sit pool side, gazing at the GOM, watching the sunset, and telling stories.

Yep, I am in.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Humpday Hottie's said:


> Shucking is from 3pm til we run out....


Shuck em slow, till 6 pm. Please


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I'll be there around dark after my daughter's talent show.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I just read the Krispy Kreme thread and now another mention of 
a Corn Hole game. Hope to get out tonight.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Can we bring the family or is it adults only? If so, is the pool open?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Can we bring the family or is it adults only? If so, is the pool open?


Yeppers, per Loup Garou aka Mike


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is spring time again, 2015, and Gilligan's Tiki Hut Opens 03/18/15


----------

